

Here's my 4 hr experiment into making a viral twitter app - python_kiss
http://flamewhale.com/

======
tlrobinson
To check out the damage:

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=flamewhale>

It's pretty amusing how seriously some people take this.

Also, it seems to hit the max API calls / tweets pretty quickly. Maybe you
should make an army of Twitter accounts? Though Twitter may disapprove...

~~~
tdavis
_@flamewhale fuck you retard... are you a 4chan member?_

The irony is delicious!

------
sherb113
Stupid, but I had a quick chuckle. You only get 1,000 tweets a day, so this
wont be fun for long.

------
whughes
Disturbingly high percentage of spam/agenda-based targets for these flames. Am
I missing something? Is this abuse, or is the signal-to-noise just that bad?

------
randomwalker
Perhaps you should use the Shakespearean insult generator.
<http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/index.html>

------
buugs
I'm guessing it will be marked spam soon but interesting.

------
nx
Lasted about 2 hours.

------
rokhayakebe
Why not send secret tweets "@thenewggirlinmyoffice I think you hot"? It does
not have to be rude.

~~~
python_kiss
I like that idea. It could also be words of wisdom or something in between.
The framework is already there and I don't mind giving anyone this code. All
that needs to be changed are the quotes and the domain name.

~~~
hipsterelitist
post it on github. i can see this being quite the fun distraction for many
people.

